
How Comcast is killing the cable killers - iProject
http://gigaom.com/broadband/7-ways-comcast-is-killing-the-cable-killers/
======
tnash
Let's solve this right here. A new bill:

Companies that provide internet service (henceforth ISPs) are forbidden from
owning or operating any service that sends or receives traffic over this
internet. Furthermore, ISPs are forbidden from inspecting, regulating, or
interfering with traffic over the internet.

Obviously it needs some legal touches, but how's that for driving innovation?

